# Gorgeous Free Shawl Pattern



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

This is beautiful! I ran across it when I was setting up my patterns on Craftsy and found this beautiful shawl. Have a look:

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Accessory/Haruni/1593


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl. Have downloaded it and printed it. Going to make this one. Now to get some yarn. To bad the stores aren't open at 7 am. Time to get dressed and get busy.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Indeed! I thought it was too lovely not to be posted here.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

It is the most popular shawl design on Ravelry. There are 5421 projects made. This is was my first triange shawl.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/haruni


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> It is the most popular shawl design on Ravelry. There are 5421 projects made. This is was my first triange shawl.
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/haruni


I can certainly see why - it's gorgeous!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

It is nice. One thing I like about it is NO fringe!
Too bad I am not an intermediate knitter.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

thank you for pointing this one out -- I looked at some others by the designer and tho' this one is nice; I fell in love with the blue one. May end up being a pattern I actually spend money on as it is gorgeous! No center line of eyelet down the middle and alternating rows of lace and stockinette should make a nice balance. Debi


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Haruni is the first shawl pattern I printed from Ravelry. Just totally fell in love with it even though it was way out of my knitting range at the time. And probably still is considering the trouble I'm having with Ashton, but someday I will get them both made. :roll:


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, I have never made a shawl before, but think I just may have to have a go at this one. I love the pattern, the colour - it's just gorgeous!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

thank-you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Somehow I have not been able to download this, can you tell me how to do it?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Haruni was one of my favorites to knit and a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Haruni is what started my desired to knit lace. Haven't made one yet but it's on my short list now. Look at some of the different projects...the choice of yarns and the different looks really are amazing.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

It is beautiful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

They have a beautiful cowl pattern for sale too. What a great place to stop for awhile. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish I had some place to go to wear this beautiful shawl!!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

what a beautiful shawl!!! thank you for sharing it!! i downloaded the pattern & have it in my "to do" stash, ha ha, i hope that i will be an accomplished knitter one day to actually tackle this lovely piece of work!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Somehow I have not been able to download this, can you tell me how to do it?


Just click on "download" and a box will pop up to let you download it. If that doesn't work, it's on Ravelry too! Maybe you could head over there to get it if you cant figure out Craftsy.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

This is the Medici Cowl...designed by Irina Poludnenko....this is one of her neat designs...she's on ravelry....and at www.tahkistacycharles.com....where some of her other patterns are free....her designs are also frequently in the tahki stacy charles books....i look for her designs because they are always so interesting...
julie


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern link. It is beautiful. I have saved and printed it for future, along with Dee's shawls. I am so in love with lace knitting.
Shirley


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> This is beautiful! I ran across it when I was setting up my patterns on Craftsy and found this beautiful shawl. Have a look:
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Accessory/Haruni/1593


Don't you just LOVE Craftsy? That shawl is so beautiful! It looks like it is made with hand painted yarn as well! I saved it to my library! Thanks for the link!


----------



## jtutmark (May 3, 2011)

I have been coveting that shawl design for quite a while. Must be time to get started and actually knit it


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

really gorgeous! thanks for sharing. =)


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I ran across this pretty shawl before, but didn't have time to print it and couldn't find after that ! Thank to your link very much ! I have it downloaded now and I am s0 very much happy ! Just can't wait for my hands to heal and I shall start to knit this beauty like I'm crazy ! Fialka.


----------

